# Planer or Jointer



## angus (Oct 14, 2004)

I have a 13" Dewalt planer - we all know what a planer will do, make a bowed board thinner and still bowed.

I want to start making cutting boards - will a jointer help me get a flat edge on my boards to help in my gluing up. I guess I already know that the answer is yes, now I show my ignorance.

I have a chance to buy a 6 1/8 inch Ryobi Planer-Jointer model #JP155 for $100.00 - It appears to be in excellent shape with very little use.

I have attempted to run several pieces through that were 3/4 to 1 1/2 thick and ended up with a wedge shape 
board.

I have never used a jointer before - is it me or the jointer.

Thank you
Angus


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Angus

It can be both  but it sounds like you are not holding the stock down all the way to the bed or to say too much presser at the end of the pass or the start of the pass.

Are you using rubber shole push blocks  if not you may want to try a pair they do help get it right...make sure the bed is set right, a 4 ft level works great for that job...
Don't take off more than a 1/16" at 1st. till you get the hang of it.....



Good Luck..

=========


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll be watching this thread closely as I have the same issue with a Delta shopmaster.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

First thing you need to do is check the alignment of knifes and bed.

http://www.newwoodworker.com/basic/usejntr.html


http://home.usmo.com/~rfwoodworking/jointer.html


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This is how everybody starts out... making wedges. Proper adjustment is the key, and remember that downward pressure is applied to the out feed table more than to the infeed.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

Thanks for the links, I was holding back just a bit to see if anyone else said thanks but I guess not so I will say it THANKS ! ! ! great links for anyone that has jointer or is thinking of getting one....

Just shows you can get new info off this site ever day 

Thanks again for taking the time to run it down and posting it 
This is one that should go up has a sticky note ..

=============



Router is still my name said:


> First thing you need to do is check the alignment of knifes and bed.
> 
> http://www.newwoodworker.com/basic/usejntr.html
> 
> ...


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Basically, the jointer makes one edge true. Use the TS to get the opposite edge parallel to the jointed edge. Same goes for the faces. The jointer makes one face flat, the planer does the opposite face.
Great links Router.


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

I've read articles and watched the videos with much interest as this is the first real direction I've had as to the use of this tool. I'll be playing all day tommorow (day off  ). I'll let you know how I made out, thanks for the links.


----------



## angus (Oct 14, 2004)

Well I guess this response is both a statement of gratitude and an apology. 

I really appreciate all the input I received regarding my inquiry about the planer or jointer. It definitely helped me make my decision. Especially the web pages that showed the proper use of the jointer.

My apologies is based on Bobs comments and I quote _*"Thanks for the links, I was holding back just a bit to see if anyone else said thanks but I guess not so I will say it THANKS ! ! ! great links for anyone that has jointer or is thinking of getting one...."* _unquote.

If you referring to me not replying I apologize. The next time they cart me off to the hospital with a possible heart attack I'll make sure I've responded to any and all questions I've posted on the forum, which I assure their will be none. 

Angus


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI angus

Now I need to apologize to you  is was not made to you it was just in gen'l. ,I can sometimes be a smart ass.... and I'm sorry, if you though it was just for you but all I was saying was thank you to Router for the links....and going the extra mile to post them for EVERYONE to view and read..

Hear we go again with the smart ass thing,,so many forget to say thank you now days...... 

It's a very small thing but it nice thing to do I think and it's only two little small words... 

Pls. take it easy my friend angus chill out and take it easy...make some saw dust..  that will help I'm sure ...

============
==========



angus said:


> Well I guess this response is both a statement of gratitude and an apology.
> 
> I really appreciate all the input I received regarding my inquiry about the planer or jointer. It definitely helped me make my decision. Especially the web pages that showed the proper use of the jointer.
> 
> ...


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

Bob, there's no need for you to apologize, I'll leave it at that. Thanks for all your help to me and all the others who have benefited from your advice and the time put in finding the links and attachments. Angus, sorry to hear about your health issues, hope all is well and please come back, you've simply misinterpreted a post, good luck with your health. Cheers.


----------



## MJCookSr (Sep 17, 2010)

I have had the same type of problem and fortunately I have a friend that is experienced in wood working, unlike me a newbie. My work area is very limited and I don't have much room. My friend showed me how to plane my boards first then run my router table as a jointer using a 2" single ended end mill cutter on the edge of the board. This is easier for me to keep the board 90 degrees to the cuter. It work pretty well in my case.


----------

